# QUESTIONS... MTG ... how to use it



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I put the stuff in my mare's mane and tail on Saturday afternoon. I bagged up the tail and then braided the mane. Sunday she still has the tail bag (type you braid) on. Monday the tail bag is gone. 

Could I just braid the tail without the use of a bag? Has anyone used this on the tail without a bag? What was the results? 

How often does people apply it? 

While my QH mare's mane is thin, my friend's mares (part pony) manes are supper thick and don't need anything at all. I am thinking about taking my mare to the local show in three weeks, but I am not sure if I will see results before than. However I am wanting to use it to see if it will still help the mane and tail grow.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't use a tail bag and it works just fine. I put it on three times the first week, then I apply once a week now for his mane and tail. I believe the instructions say something about the once a week and my vet told me the first week do it every other day then go down to once a week.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

For me the main reason for using the tailbag with it on my gelding when I was working on bringing his tail back (he'd been neglected and his tail was crap!) was to help prevent extensive sun bleaching.
I would apply the MTG, braid&bag, then apply a very heavy coat of Santa Fe coat conditioner (with sunscreen) to the leftover part of the tail, and also usually would try to apply it only at dusk, it seemed to help.
Because the only real downside to MTG is that it tends to increase sun bleaching a lot....and it saves me a lot from having to put that much Santa Fe to totally coat the entire tail!

The only real reason I can think of to bag it other than that is because the stuff is so oily, it's a filth magnet. A braid will help a lot with that, a bag would just be the extra mile.

At the least if you want to minimize sun bleaching (if your horse is a colour where it's a concern) I'd be sure to apply it at dusk or at night so that it has some time to dry because then it doesn't seem to bleach as much.


----------



## twirler21 (Aug 24, 2010)

I say just do it every other week


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

These are the actual directions:




Directions:
Turn bottle upside down and shake vigorously. Contents must be thoroughly mixed. As normal precaution, pretest unaffected area for sensitivity for first time use. Wash out any other prior products used. During use, keep out of intense sun to prevent sunburn.

Treatment for Fungus, Rainrot, Girth Itch, Scratches, Dandruff and Tail Rubbing: Apply directly to affected area and massage in. Leave on—do not rinse! Apply daily until significant hair growth occurs, fungus disappears or problem is eliminated. For best results, *continue M-T-G use weekly*. Washes out with Hi Shine Shampoo.

Conditioner for Mane and Tail, Treatment for Detangling and Mane and Tail Growth: *Use as a leave-in conditioner twice a week.* Massage in mane/tail including base of mane and entire tail bone. Does not need to be washed out between applications. For best results, braid tail and contain in tail bag. Wash out with Hi Shine Shampoo prior to showing.

As a Dermatitis Treatment: Apply M-T-G directly to the affected area and massage in. Do not wash out. Reapply daily until all visible signs of problem are eliminated. *To ensure complete treatment, decrease applications to 3 times a week, then 2 times a week, then once a week for the next month*.

Caution:
Keep from reach of children. For animal use only. If irritation occurs, discontinue and contact veterinarian. May be harmful if swallowed. Do not induce vomiting. Consult your doctor. Flush with water if contact with eyes or mouth.


----------



## LJohnson (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had excellent results with MTG on my horse and even my dog when he was a puppy. I worked it into my mare's tail 3-5 days a week for a week or two, then used it more sparingly over the next few weeks. I never bagged her tail (it was a cool time of year), and it grew like a weed. I also rubbed it into an old scar on her hock just to see if it might help. Amazingly, it did! I was told she got that scar as a five or six year old, and she was 11 at the time I used it. 
My dog had ring worm as a 7 week old puppy when we first got him. Once the infection was treated and cleared up, I applied MTG a couple times a week for about two months, and you can barely see the spot on him now (he's almost 2yo).


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

MTG is great. It makes the hair grow faster, but not thinker. A tail bag is not needed if you use it just put a few dabs in everyday, or every other day. By three weeks you should see a difference in the length of you horses mane (and possibly tail, its a little harder to notice in the tail)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Darn. I was hoping his tail would get a bit thicker too.....:-( Oh well. Will be interesting to see the results anyway. I did not bag his tail, since it is fly season, and I think his pasture mate is making fun of his "beauty treatments" anyway.......:wink:


----------



## rockinrobin4115 (May 28, 2007)

I need to try this stuff you all speak of...M-T-G! Never tried it, but sounds like a good thing...?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, we will see-but if smell is any indication, it should be terrific!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It doesn't make thicker tail/mane? It sure seems like it's doing that for my boy. I am using it on his tail to help with some but itching and seems like his tail has gotten thicker - which it does not need!

I love the stuff. It's really expensive but worth every penny!


----------



## EMT Cowgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

I braid without the tailbag. Tried it a couple times with the tailbag. MTG makes the hair so darn slippery that the tail bag and rubberbands you braid with fall out (at least this has been the case for me and a few others I know). I usually apply the MTG in the tail and brush the tail out the day before. The next day I brush the tail out and braid it. Rubberbands tend to stay in better this way. He has a flowing tail with minimal split ends. It does help to trim the split ends to promote healthy hair growth just as it does with us humans. Good Luck


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

My mare has been backing up to the gate and rubbing her tail. I REALLy don't think it is worms. What could cause her to do this. someone said it could be a "mite". Does MTG work for that???

Rhonda


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't wait to try this stuff out. I bought it the other day for all the itching we've been having and the fact that he's rubbed his mane off and his tail looks horrendous with all the butt rubbing.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

three-tube tail bags


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

i know this may sound weird but i used it on my hair once. i went to have my hair thinned and she thinned it so much it was almost paper thin...it sucks especially in winter. so i was on prenatal vitamins and i used the mane and tail on my hair everyday. i def. noticed a big difference in my hair within a month. i stopped taking the prenatal vits. within a week. it made the thinkness come back in my hair. and gave it a lil length too.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

*Tail bag*

You don't need to use a tailbag but, I think it works better with one...a trick to keep it in is get a plastic needle used for braiding and some string. Sew the string (below the tail bone obviously!) in and out of the tailbag and braid, this will help keep it in.

Good luck with the tail growth! I'm on the way to doing the same thing with my OTTB once the flies are gone


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I have tried the three tube tail back, braiding the tail by its self, and even tried braiding the mane. Every time I go back the next day, the braids are gone and the tail bag was M.I.A for nearly three week until I found it under a tree out in the pasture. 

It has been about 3 weeks since I started using the stuff. I have gone through one bottle already and heading out for a second. I have noticed some length in the mane, but hard to tell in the tail. I used it about every three days for the first 10 days and then once a week afterwards.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

ive been planning on using MTG too! i hope to soon. unfortunately it'll b hard for me to put it on around dusk cause most of the time i ride in the morning.... but mondays i ride in the evening so i can at least then  how much will it bleach the tail? and i plan on using a tail wrap as well, especially when winter starts up


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Try this site out. Gives you some in-site on MTG and along with a few other products. 
Finding Cheap Alternatives


----------



## tmhmisty (Jun 8, 2014)

It doesn't technically make it thicker(by adding more hair follicles) but it helps all of the hair grow(out of every hair follicle) which in turn makes it feel and look thicker because you don't have all the small broken pieces. 

MTG has oil in it so you have to watch out for sunburn. I usually use it quite a bit in the winter and use the Mega-tek stuff in summer. I have heard that you don't want to cover it so don't use neck cover in winter and MTG at the same time.


----------

